# couldnt resist



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

sold the brute and got this! it has 30" backs on 14" hd wheels sborkled and hnf slip on. hopefully going to get it next week!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats man. EVERYBODY on here gonna have a dang renegade before long! Seems like yall all started buying gades after I got mine, or is it just coincidence?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Holy Crap..... 

Nice gade lol






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks yea me and my buddy both sold our brutes and switched to can am. this is his. the ride definitely says it all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Bunch of dag gum traders! lol nice gade


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Congrats man. EVERYBODY on here gonna have a dang renegade before long! Seems like yall all started buying gades after I got mine, or is it just coincidence?


You can say that again it does seem like when you got yours everyone else is getting one heck im about too I just busted the gears in my front diff im sick of breaking cvs and diff gears when I do some hard mudden.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ill stick with my brute , its paid for ..but its a nice ride BTW


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Congrats man. EVERYBODY on here gonna have a dang renegade before long! Seems like yall all started buying gades after I got mine, or is it just coincidence?


Nope, ill stick with my honda


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

blue beast said:


> ill stick with my brute , its paid for ..but its a nice ride BTW


Thats what I said at first, but heck both of the brutes are paid for, and since me and the other half hate riding with each other now we have a 3rd bike just in case lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Nope, ill stick with my honda


me too ..


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

i dont if its just me or what but i have always been a outlaw fan from the begining but im really diggin the silverbacks on the renegade!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Congrats man. EVERYBODY on here gonna have a dang renegade before long! Seems like yall all started buying gades after I got mine, or is it just coincidence?


Never!! I'll be an Outty Max fan forever. Congrats on the Gade though Mudthug...and everyone else getting or have gotten Renegades. LOL


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

i think you made the right choice. brutes are powerhouses but man are they prone to breaking stuff. nice bike congrats!


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

oh and i also agree ill stick to my lil honda lol


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

well ended up not getting the renegade the guy was just asking to mch. $11000, couldnt pay that for a used bike when i could go get a brand new for the same price..


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Is that bike on atv swap shop? Couldve sworn i seen that exact one on there.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

swampthing said:


> Never!! I'll be an Outty Max fan forever. Congrats on the Gade though Mudthug...and everyone else getting or have gotten Renegades. LOL


Outty Max forever!!! Lol Me too but heck filthy just got one of those too..

Btw if u didn't get that gade...? What ya gettin?




---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?seasa3


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

going to look at 2009 outlander 800r today


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I had a very hard time deciding between the Gade or a new Outty......I had my choice, and the outty would've been cheaper, but I just couldn't resist the way the renegade looked. Now I have a Max too like TxDad said so I'm glad I got the gade. Keep us posted man.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

well looked at it today and im.picking it up either tomorrow or Thursday. it was Mr radiator relocate kit, snorkles, 29.5 outlaws on ss rims, and a warn winch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

well spoke to soon. the guy who has the bike keeps changing his story about who has the title and whose name is on it and what not so not sure if im getting this on either now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Did you end up getting it? I noticed you started a thread to trade the 29.5s for 31s.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

not sure yet the guy is telling a bunch of diffrent stories about the title


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

**** that sucks man.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

its between a 2010 renegade, power steering, epi clutch kit, hmf exhaust, snorkled, and 28 outlaws ob ss platinum rims. or a 2009 outty xt with brand new 29.5 on ss rims snorkled and relocated radiator. the renegade is 7500 and the outty is 8000. any input on which looks like the better deal. they both run and perform perfect.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Really just depends on your preference, both are decent deals since canams seem to have gold lining somewhere. I'd day if it's purely a recreational ride or mud toy then you'll be happier with the gade. If you like being able to move stuff in the yard or haul a cooler and passenger at the same time then go with the outty.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

called the guy and supposed to get it next week sometime. but not saying for sure since everywhere deal that was supposed to go down fell through so far lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'm biased to the gade ;0)


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i love the way gades look lifted .. but i love beer and you cant hual a big cooler on a gade so i would get the outty , but thats just me.. did i mention i liked beer ..lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ have you seen the Wild Boar rear rack? One of our white marine coolers would fit on it no prob 
I plan on getting one for mine eventually, but clutching is my first concern for now. As much as I want mine lifted I can't complain about how it does in it's current form. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd get the XT. I agree the Gade looks BA but... I just dont like to get THAT muddy when I ride.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I'd get the XT. I agree the Gade looks BA but... I just dont like to get THAT muddy when I ride.


 
your just getting old .. lol..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I'd get the XT. I agree the Gade looks BA but... I just dont like to get THAT muddy when I ride.





walker said:


> your just getting old .. lol..


 ^:agreed: Lmao....I DIDN'T SAY IT, but I sure was thinkin it. Actually though, I can ride mine and the only thing thats hard to keep clean is my legs, if I get mud on my upper body its because I was in 4wd romping on it. Just letting the tires do the work keeps me just as clean as I was on the brute any day.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hahaha... you are correct. I've been very pleased with how clean you can stay in the Rex. It keeps the mud off ya really well. Though I am still running the stockers.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Isn't that the point of mudding? Lol I get head to toe weather I'm on brute or gade! I always end up jumping in after a certain someone almost flipping their bike!!! (girlfriend)


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

haha agreed i always end up jumping in no matter what so getting muddy isnt a factor


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

im having the worst luck finding a bike. the guy with the renegade lied about racing it so im probably not getting it anymore. well back to searching

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i wouldnt let that hold you back alot of racers take really good care of there rides.. i would still go look at it..


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

i already looked at it and planned on getting it next weekend. but its the fact that i straight up asked him if it was ever raced and he lied and said no it was never raced

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea lied about that theres no telling what else he's lieing about


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

That's pbly the original motor and has never been wrecked. Wink wink. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Like said before. Racers take the best care of their stuff!!! Your experience is exactly why I hate buying used bikes! It's a toy. I will buy used cars all day but bikes is a toy for most people. Rode hard put away wet


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------

